# Out-Of-Towners O.C. Lightweight Beach Ride Sunday, Feb. 17 (CA)



## tripple3 (Jan 14, 2019)

Meeting at my place 11AM
Bring an old lightweight bike; lets ride the Beach.
We have 2 special visitors for this Event: Tad @petritl  and Birthday Boy Cody @Schwinn499 
Always a great time; worth the trip.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 14, 2019)

Now that sounds like a fun and different ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Jan 15, 2019)

I'll miss this one Mark.  In April, we may need to put together a "long one" …....40+.   Any and all old bikes welcome.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2019)

eddie_bravo said:


> Now that sounds like a fun and different ride



Bump this Ride; less than 2 weeks away.
Who else is riding with us?
Post A pic of  your Ride please.
Cody's Sports Tourist at the CC ride Sunday; WOW! COOL!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 11, 2019)

Hey, now there are 2 rides this weekend!
Foothill Flyers Sat and OC Beach ride Sunday with one of them FF Riders @Schwinn499 
I wanna do Both!



Special Guest Rider Tad @petritl all the way from TX will be here to enjoy OC Beaches Sunday Feb. 17  
Start at my place in FV 11:00 am


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 12, 2019)

Ugh!!
Bike is still in pieces !



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 12, 2019)

address?


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 13, 2019)

rustystone2112 said:


> address?



PM sent.
Tag a few members that mentioned rolling with us Sunday: @cyclingday @birdzgarage @Cory 
Cool Bike  @rustystone2112 





It's always a great time at the Beach.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 17, 2019)

Super Fun! 
Thanks for the Ride.
@Schwinn499 @petritl @rustystone2112 @cyclingday


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 17, 2019)

Looks like you guys made it thru a cold windy day.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 18, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like you guys made it thru a cold windy day. View attachment 951171



Cold, not so much....but that wind tho! Workin on my glutes!


----------



## petritl (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks for putting this ride together, it was a fun ride. It was nice to have some fun before a week of work at the trade show.


----------

